# Playstation 2 Emulator for Resident Evil Outbreak?



## KH0UJ (Aug 1, 2009)

I have an original game of resident evil outbreak and i wanted to play the game using my PC, unfortunately its been a week now and tried lots of PS 2 emulators but none of them seem to work on my favorite game, Im tired of playing on it on my console, is there really a perfect PS 2 emulators as of now?  so far ived downloaded 5 of the most searched PS 2 emulators but no luck


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 1, 2009)

no


----------



## AKlass (Aug 1, 2009)

I have outbreak file 2 and it works pretty well on the latest beta build of pcsx2


----------



## Binge (Aug 1, 2009)

PCSX2 is also what I use.  Works with most of my games but requires a lot of tweaking.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 1, 2009)

ived tried the PCSX but the moment it reads the shader 3.0 it crashes and closes:shadedshu, ived tried different BIOSes on it but still no luck is it possible that my shader has issues? on they`re requirements its only shader 2 and mine i have shader 3

I really liked this game though, I wish if only this game has a perfect emu ill be more than happy with it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2009)

Try a different video plug-in. There are 2 out currently and will state, usually if you can't get a game running with one, try the other.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try a different video plug-in. There are 2 out currently and will state, usually if you can't get a game running with one, try the other.



tried also the other one but still it freezes the moment it reads the shader:shadedshu, tried also making an ISO on the disk and every setting i can change im a total failure


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> tried also the other one but still it freezes the moment it reads the shader:shadedshu, tried also making an ISO on the disk and every setting i can change im a total failure



Your not a total failure, don't down yourself man . One thing you have to realize its still a work in progress and even with that can't really expect an emulator to have 100% compatibility. You may just have a game that doesn't work at all with PCSX2.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Your not a total failure, don't down yourself man . One thing you have to realize its still a work in progress and even with that can't really expect an emulator to have 100% compatibility. You may just have a game that doesn't work at all with PCSX2.



ya and it happens to be not working on my favorite game ever



AKlass said:


> I have outbreak file 2 and it works pretty well on the latest beta build of pcsx2



bro i can see we have the same videocard can i ask you what BIOS did you use to run the outbreak? please did you use an ISO?


----------

